# General > Classified Marketplace >  Gentleman's Bowie

## Scottishsmith24

I recently finished this gentleman's bowie forged from a four bar pattern weld of 1084/1095 and 15n20. The guard has a shield of textured copper and the main copper is made of bronze. The handle material is bocote with a leather spacer. The sheath also features inlayed fold formed copper.

Specs:

OAL: 9.5 inches
Blade: 4.75 inches
Blade width: 1 1/4 inches
Handle: 4.75 inches

Price: $525 w/ free shipping in Cont. USA

First I'll take it gets it. Please PM me for questions or details.

Robert Burns

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Mason

Beauty knife! I would buy it for $400 if I had $400! Thing is a beauty though!

----------

